# Shoulder Injury



## cartographicg (22 Feb 2010)

Hi, 

I have been looking into the Geomatics Tech position with the Canadian Forces.
I have a re-occurring shoulder injury, (dislocation) it has happened about 5 or 6 times now over the past 5 years. 

I am scheduled for surgery in June, but was hoping to start basic training before that. I have nearly full mobility in my shoulder, 
but I do have a fairly high chance of dislocation if I have weight on my shoudler and slip, or my arm is rotated the wrong way. 

Is it completely out of the question to attempt Basic Training with an injury like this? 

I have a post secondary education, and am employed full time by an engineering firm, but would like to get moving along with this decision as soon as possible. If I wait until June for surgery, it will be another 5 or 6 months of recovery before I would be able to put my shoulder through Basic Training. 

I do not want to wait an entire year to get this going!

Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Feb 2010)

So you're scheduled for surgery. A professional has deemed you sufficiently impaired to promote that surgery, yet you want to join prior to that surgery. So what, then you can become our problem? However, I digress.

No one here (once again for the millionth time) can diagnose your medical problems over the internet. We're not doctors and we don't play one on tv. The only place for you to get an answer is at the Recruiting Centre.

Prepare yourself for disappointment though. If you don't meet the conditions of service, being medically fit is one of them, you won't get in.

Go read about the myriad of medical problems people try joining with, in the Recruiting Forums. Overwhelmingly, the answer is the same. No ah ah.


Please read the Site Guidelines while you're at it.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

